# tattoo shops:



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2009)

give me names and places of good shops/artists
doesn't matter where, I'm just curious.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Oct 5, 2009)

racine wisconsin..names angie she dose some decent work


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Oct 5, 2009)

niki at exile in iowa city is amazing, and is cheap


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 5, 2009)

Dizzy @ M.O.B. Ink in Fresno, Ca (B/G, Neo-traditional American, Japanese)
Ryan @ Eternal Tattoo in Fresno, Ca (Bio-mech, Script)
Zim formerly of Eternal Tattoo, now living in Aberdeen, Wa. (Anything you want, and he is fuckin' awesome to chill with)
Taco (Zim's wife) (Same story) (Color and Portrait work is INSANE)
Typhoon Tattoo in Fresno, Ca (really solid work)
Bound By Tradition in Fresno, Ca (awesome custom pieces)
Bobbysox @ Bobbysox in Fresno, Ca (Good work, and she is kinda hot too)
State of Grace in San Jose, Ca (great japanese and black/grey)
12 Monkeys in San Jose, Ca (great japanese inspired and custom work)

I have work from Zim and Dizzy. The rest of the shops, I have been to and know people with work from them. I really like the work they put out.


----------



## RenegadeGypsy (Oct 5, 2009)

I second BWBs list...i too have work from Zim and Zero (not Dizzy...)


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 6, 2009)

Nick Baxter...I'm not sure where he is, but he's a fucking AMAZING artist, and hella vegan and into animal rights, if you care about that kind of thing.


----------



## drunken marauder (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitly not go to the shop there on Canal and Bourbon... HAHHAAAA Ive been tattooed in cleaner prison cells than that place... But that was 5 years ago too..


----------



## sprout (Oct 6, 2009)

Tattoo Lounge in Venice, CA


----------



## pillowtron (Oct 6, 2009)

717 tattoo - Harrisburg (highspire), PA


----------



## 7hsulpg (Jun 1, 2011)

Squid and Whale in Portland Maine. Cyndi Lou.


----------



## quagRZ (Jun 1, 2011)

http://hectorcedillo.com/home.html worcester mass


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 1, 2011)

damn mouse, c'mon girl. 212 tattoo in richmond


----------



## dharma bum (Jun 1, 2011)

short @ all or nothing in smyrna, ga (outskirts of atl) he kicks ass.

ZEKE MOTHERFUCKING OWEN! :worship: i have no idea where he is right now, but he is one of the famous 4, one of the best artists around. been doing it for about 55-60 yrs now. i'm fortunate enough to have a couple of pieces by him.


----------



## carnytrash (Jun 28, 2011)

Tim Pangburn - Art Machine Productions, Philadelphia PA

Solid work, bold outlines, wicked color and some of the sickest cover-ups I have ever seen. He also owns and runs the shop himself so the price is worth what you get in return.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 15, 2011)

Chronic Tattoo- Pacific Beach, CA.
Doc's Tattooz- Marathon, FL

Joy at Junkyard Ink in Louisville, CO. I hate the shop though...the owner is a douche and they are constantly changing artists...even though they are all good. I wish she still did shit at her house lol.


----------

